# Robert O'Neil's Porky



## Rob Fisher (28/10/15)

As some of you know a group of SA and USA Reonauts got together and funded the creation of an awesome engraved REO for the Modmaster himself. The REO Grand was engraved by @hands and included 18 carat gold inlays. We also had the most beautiful presentation box made for him as well! Here is a video of the pictures that were taken during the creation of Rob's Porky as it's affectionately known.

I will also be releasing video of the engraving work in the next few days!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Pixstar (28/10/15)

Wow that's superb craftsmanship! Wow!


----------



## stevie g (28/10/15)

Amazing gesture he is going to frame it and put it on a wall!.


----------



## Alex (28/10/15)

Awesome work to all involved, and a great video production Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/15)

That's stunning!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (28/10/15)

Beaut


----------



## hands (28/10/15)

love how you did the spinning pics

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (28/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> As some of you know a group of SA and USA Reonauts got together and funded the creation of an awesome engraved REO for the Modmaster himself. The REO Grand was engraved by @hands and included 18 carat gold inlays. We also had the most beautiful presentation box made for him as well! Here is a video of the pictures that were taken during the creation of Rob's Porky as it's affectionately known.
> 
> I will also be releasing video of the engraving work in the next few days!



wonderful work.Hands as I've stated formerly has talent.Pardon me but who's the lucky Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/15)

kev mac said:


> wonderful work.Hands as I've stated formerly has talent.Pardon me but who's the lucky Rob?



Robert O'Neil the man who makes our REO's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/15)

This is still so amazing when I see the visuals of what was created
Thanks for posting @Rob Fisher and for organising this for the modmaster. You are a legend!

@hands, superb craftsmanship!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (28/10/15)

Wow that is epic !


----------



## Eequinox (28/10/15)

man that's beyond epic !!! that gave me goosebumps


----------

